# Seguimento Ásia 2015



## Danilo2012 (1 Jan 2015 às 09:28)

Hoje nevou forte devido ao sea effect snow a máxima ficou em -2,5c e mínima de -3,9c. Nevou 13cm de neve. Nas montanhas chegou ate 40cm a acumulação.

Algumas fotos de hoje a tarde




pic hosting




image ru




image hosting 10mb limit


----------



## Danilo2012 (1 Jan 2015 às 12:06)

Estão fazendo -9,2c negativos agora 21:00 hrs esta quase batendo a temperatura mais baixa desse inverno e ainda so sao 21:00 hrs amanha 7hrs da manha pode chegar ate -15c aqui em minha cidade


----------



## Danilo2012 (1 Jan 2015 às 23:08)

Hoje foi registrado -10c agora as 8:00 da manha estao -8,6c

 Em Nobeyama/Nagano foi registrado -20,8c e em varias cidades de Nagano estão fazendo temperaturas abaixo de -10c.

 A nevada foi de uma neve bem powder snow mesmo devido ser uma entrada de norte


----------



## Agreste (2 Jan 2015 às 09:33)

Um dia qualquer eu mudo-me para o Japão.


----------



## Orion (3 Jan 2015 às 17:23)




----------



## StormRic (3 Jan 2015 às 20:32)

Orion disse:


>



E ainda por cima praia de pedras e neve 
Devemos dar mais valor ao pequeno paraíso em que vivemos aqui...


----------



## Orion (5 Jan 2015 às 17:46)




----------



## Danilo2012 (8 Jan 2015 às 05:02)

No Japão já faz alguns dias que o ciclone extratropical esta praticamente parado a nordeste de Hokkaido mais o sea effect snow não esta conseguindo ficar muito longe das áreas costeiras.

Aqui os dias estão permanentemente ensolarados nos últimos dias e as temperaturas mínimas estão variando entre -10c a -4c e máximas abaixo de 5c

Hoje a mínima foi de -6,0c a máxima ainda não aconteceu. Agora esta 5,1c 14:00

 Nagano em janeiro e tenso !


----------



## Orion (9 Jan 2015 às 14:47)




----------



## Orion (10 Jan 2015 às 02:14)




----------



## Danilo2012 (14 Jan 2015 às 11:13)

O tempo em Nagano tem estado um pouco monótono diferente de Dezembro que foi marcado por fortes entradas de norte e forte sea effect snow que avançavam bem para o interior e temperaturas constantemente baixa.

Janeiro também esta com temperaturas relativamente baixa mais já faz vários dias que esta só ensolarado porque o sea effect snow não esta avançando muito para o interior.

Hoje a mínima foi de -6c e máxima de 5c

porem amanha esta previsto uma forte nevasca devido a uma potente área de baixa pressão que esta se aproximando


----------



## Orion (29 Jan 2015 às 15:31)




----------



## Danilo2012 (3 Fev 2015 às 09:27)

Estamos quase no ápice do inverno as temperaturas estão chegando constantemente a -10c e de dia não passam de 5c. Não tem estado a nevar forte nesse inverno, embora tenha nevado bastante nos últimos dias.

 Para quinta esta previsto neve de novo.


----------



## Orion (3 Fev 2015 às 16:45)




----------



## Orion (6 Fev 2015 às 19:09)




----------



## Orion (8 Fev 2015 às 16:24)




----------



## Danilo2012 (21 Fev 2015 às 03:41)

O inverno tem estado já abrandar por aqui. Hoje a mínima foi de -4c agora já esta 8c e céu bem azul. O sol já esta mais forte e não tivemos nenhuma grande tempestade de neve aqui aonde eu moro, porem 80km ao norte devido ao sea effect snow as cidades estão com em media 1m de neve.

Essa semana deve chegar a 13c, já faz um tempo que não passa dos 10c (quase 3 meses )


----------



## Orion (23 Fev 2015 às 15:42)




----------



## Orion (28 Fev 2015 às 16:32)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Mar 2015 às 05:48)

Tornado em Nakodar, India


----------



## Orion (6 Mar 2015 às 17:39)




----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mar 2015 às 13:41)

Foto recente do monte Fujisan








Fonte: Yuga Kurita


----------



## Danilo2012 (10 Mar 2015 às 05:19)

O Japão esta sobre uma potente área de baixa pressão Em Hokkaido nuvens de ate 60cm/h (em forma de neve) estão entrando através da costa de Kushiro, os ventos estão superando os 20m/s nas regiões costeira de Hokkaido.


Aqui em minha cidade neva com bastante forca e vento forte devido ao sea effect snow e agora esta na condição blizard e pouquíssima visibilidade.

A tempestade estará com 974hpa nas próximas 48 horas e deve ficar estacionada sobre Hokkaido

Devido ao forte fluxo de ar frio que esta chegando grandes tempestades de neve são esperada.

No mar próximo a Hokkaido nuvens de ate 80mm/h(nuvem de chuva) são possíveis de se ver no radar 

　Foram registrado rajadas de 31m/s na costa de Hokkaido


----------



## João Pedro (10 Mar 2015 às 20:49)

jonas_87 disse:


> Foto recente do monte Fujisan
> Fonte: Yuga Kurita


Belíssima!  É mesmo uma das mais belas montanhas do mundo!


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mar 2015 às 21:35)

João Pedro disse:


> Belíssima!  É mesmo uma das mais belas montanhas do mundo!



Sem dúvida, esse fotografo tem fotos incríveis, vale a pena seguir o seu trabalho.


----------



## João Pedro (11 Mar 2015 às 21:38)

Tem claramente uma fixação, que compreendo perfeitamente, pelo Fuji!


----------



## Orion (15 Mar 2015 às 16:49)




----------



## Orion (20 Mar 2015 às 16:07)




----------



## Orion (21 Mar 2015 às 19:21)




----------



## jonas_87 (27 Mar 2015 às 19:45)

João Pedro disse:


> Tem claramente uma fixação, que compreendo perfeitamente, pelo Fuji!



Mais uma tirada hoje.


----------



## Orion (7 Abr 2015 às 21:33)




----------



## Orion (14 Abr 2015 às 01:27)




----------



## Orion (14 Abr 2015 às 01:34)




----------



## Orion (17 Abr 2015 às 22:03)




----------



## Orion (20 Abr 2015 às 19:45)




----------



## Orion (20 Abr 2015 às 20:07)




----------



## Orion (3 Mai 2015 às 20:57)

*April Heat Records Fall as Temperatures Soar in Japan, China, Korea
*
http://www.weather.com/news/climate/news/japan-record-april-heat-wave-china


----------



## Orion (17 Mai 2015 às 16:13)




----------



## Orion (23 Mai 2015 às 15:47)




----------



## StormRic (23 Mai 2015 às 16:22)

Orion disse:


>



Arco Circum-horizontal, simultâneo com halo solar 22º, situação típica que também é observada por cá.
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/fenomenos-opticos-atmosfericos.4477/page-9#post-488543
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/fenomenos-opticos-atmosfericos.4477/page-9#post-488669
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/fenomenos-opticos-atmosfericos.4477/page-9#post-489582


----------



## Orion (24 Mai 2015 às 19:18)




----------



## Orion (25 Mai 2015 às 21:25)

540 mortos na Índia:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3095904/More-430-dead-India-heatwave.html


----------



## Orion (26 Mai 2015 às 21:21)




----------



## Orion (27 Mai 2015 às 02:01)




----------



## Orion (28 Mai 2015 às 17:21)




----------



## Orion (29 Mai 2015 às 17:51)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Mai 2015 às 08:24)

O número de mortos subiu para 1826 devido a onda de calor na Índia.
Esta já é a quinta onda de calor mais mortal registrada no mundo.
O número de fatalidades pode continuar a subir, pois o calor deve prosseguir.

1) Europe, 2003: 71,310
2) Russia, 2010: 55,736
3) Europe, 2006: 3,418
4) India, 1998: 2,541
5) India, 2015: 1,826+
6) U.S. and Canada, 1936: 1,693
7) U.S., 1980: 1,260
8) India, 2003: 1,210
9) India, 2002: 1,030
9) Greece and Turkey, 1987: 1,030
http://www.wunderground.com/blog/JeffMasters/comment.html?entrynum=3000


----------



## Orion (30 Mai 2015 às 21:32)

Células brutais na Rússia:












No site russo de meteorologia, e usando o tradutor, lá consegui tirar esta imagem de radar pouco percetível:






No Eumetsat consegui apanhar uma foto com belos contrastes (17:07 UTC):


----------



## Orion (30 Mai 2015 às 21:45)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Jun 2015 às 20:23)

Tornado ocorrido ontem próximo de Baicheng, Jilin, China.


----------



## Vince (6 Jun 2015 às 14:34)

O acidente  com o barco que se virou na China deixando mais de 400 mortos foi causado por um Tornado ou downburst







Yangtze Cruise-Ship Disaster: Among the Worst Thunderstorm Tolls on Record?
http://www.wunderground.com/blog/JeffMasters/comment.html?entrynum=3005

China Cruise Ship Disaster: Death Toll Nears 400
http://www.weather.com/news/news/china-boat-capsizes-latest-news


----------



## Orion (11 Jun 2015 às 21:30)




----------



## Orion (13 Jun 2015 às 19:53)




----------



## Orion (14 Jun 2015 às 00:00)

Tendo em conta que a Coreia do Norte é, como toda a gente sabe, um país fechado e não tem luz à noite...






... não deixa de ser interessante, e surpreendente, ver as estações meteorológicas no Wunderground. Uns agradáveis 18 graus na capital norte-coreana:






E o compósito de hoje:


----------



## Orion (14 Jun 2015 às 03:24)

Partes do Japão em aviso vermelho para chuva:
















Algumas precipitações horárias:


----------



## Orion (17 Jun 2015 às 22:12)




----------



## Orion (19 Jun 2015 às 00:31)




----------



## blade (4 Jul 2015 às 14:31)

49,9ºc no aeroporto do kuwait e 51,5ºc no país esta tarde


----------



## Orion (4 Jul 2015 às 14:49)

blade disse:


> 49,9ºc no aeroporto do kuwait e 51,5ºc no país esta tarde



Outras realidades. Temperaturas extremamente elevadas e nenhum aviso colocado 






http://www.met.gov.kw/Forecasts/kuwait.php


----------



## Orion (7 Jul 2015 às 15:20)

*Bangkok's tap water might run out in a month*

http://www.businessinsider.com/r-hi...ngkok-tap-water-may-run-out-in-a-month-2015-7


----------



## StormRic (2 Ago 2015 às 21:55)

*Inundações em Myanmar*

















http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-33750690

*Vietnam: 500 mm em menos de dois dias. Piores inundações de monção em 40 anos.*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/features/33692684


----------



## Orion (14 Ago 2015 às 02:08)

Toda a gente conhece o problema da poluição na China. Algo que é facilmente visível nas imagens de satélite. Compósito de Pequim e zonas circundantes ontem:






Dia 12:






Dia 10:






Agora dias aleatórios (não encobertos por nuvens). 14 de Julho:






http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?project=fas&subset=FAS_China4&date=07/14/2015

E agora um dia mau. 21 de Janeiro:






http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?project=fas&subset=FAS_China4&date=01/21/2015

Publiquei isto tudo porque fiquei com a seguinte curiosidade: será que é possível acompanhar, quase em direto, a poluição chinesa? E a resposta é: Sim! Usando o satélite novo dos Japoneses é possível ver a neblina azul:

À esquerda:











E à direita:


----------



## Orion (14 Ago 2015 às 02:11)

http://www.stateair.net/web/post/1/1.html

A 'pouca' concentração de poluentes dificulta a visualização. Porque até:



> Beijing usually has its worst pollution in January through March because of people heating their homes in winter.



Read more at: http://phys.org/news/2015-04-beijing-govt-air-pollution-year.html#jCp


----------



## Orion (14 Ago 2015 às 14:20)

A agência JMA disponibiliza imagens satélite do Japão com 2 minutos e meio de intervalo entre si. Penso que o desfasamento entre a captura da imagem e a disponibilização são 5 minutos:

http://www.jma.go.jp/en/gms150jp/


----------



## Danilo2012 (3 Set 2015 às 11:01)

Alguem ai mais acha que esse clima e perfeito ? Hakuba Nagano 700m


----------



## Danilo2012 (5 Set 2015 às 05:35)

Esse problema na China ta grave, com possibilidade de geotermais e tudo elétrico, estar desse jeito e um tapa na cara da humanidade.


----------



## Orion (5 Set 2015 às 18:21)

O sat 24 disponibiliza imagens do Japão:

http://en.sat24.com/en/jp?type=infrapolair


----------



## Danilo2012 (9 Set 2015 às 12:47)

Hoje o clima em Nagano foi bem fresco, a máxima foi de 27c e a mínima de 18c nas ultimas 3 semanas esteve chovendo quase todos dias, mais essas chuvas foram antecedida por quase 1 mês de seca,

Esse ano tenho notado que teve acontecendo isso bem frequente periodos chuvosos e períodos de seca extremamente longos.

Hoje o tufão passou próximo a Nagano trouxe chuva forte mais não chegou a ventar muito


----------



## Orion (19 Set 2015 às 16:11)

> *“Right now, the monsoon is 12 percent below average and dropping, and [India is] headed for a pretty serious dry season,” said a researcher.*



http://earthsky.org/earth/indias-mo...il&utm_term=0_c643945d79-fc48282361-394149761


----------



## Orion (21 Set 2015 às 15:47)




----------



## Orion (28 Set 2015 às 17:15)




----------



## blade (4 Out 2015 às 19:43)

Esta semana vão estar perto de 40ºc em ashgabat a capital do turquemenistão poderá até haver recorde de Outubro para terem uma ideia fica à mesma latitude que Beja. Em tashkent também deve ficar bem kente


----------



## Orion (4 Out 2015 às 23:42)




----------



## blade (9 Out 2015 às 13:14)

39ºc de máxima e 24ºc mínima ontem em Ashgabat e hoje à mesma hora que estavam 39ºc só estão 13ºc


----------



## Danilo2012 (12 Out 2015 às 03:06)

Nagano tem estado com um clima sereno a máxima esta rondando os 20c e as mínimas entre 8-5c. Em Hokkaido amanha já estará começando a nevar.


----------



## Orion (21 Out 2015 às 23:42)

A Indonésia tem sido fustigada por intensos incêndios florestais. Há quem diga que uma melhoria do ar só em 2016.

http://news.asiaone.com/news/singapore/haze-may-last-2016-indonesia-fires-rage


A barbaridade dos incêndios pode ser vista do espaço quase em direto:

http://www.data.jma.go.jp/mscweb/data/himawari/sat_img.php?area=se3


----------



## Orion (22 Out 2015 às 17:26)

*SE Asia fires 'produce more greenhouse gas than US'*

http://phys.org/news/2015-10-se-asi...content=ctgr-item&utm_campaign=daily-nwletter



> Fires raging across huge areas of Indonesia are spewing more greenhouse gases into the atmosphere every day than the US economy, according to estimates from global environment watchdogs.
> 
> For nearly two months, thousands of fires caused by slash-and-burn farming have suffocated vast expanses of Southeast Asia with smog, causing respiratory illnesses to soar, schools to close, and scores of flights and some international events to be cancelled.
> 
> ...


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Nov 2015 às 04:49)

Nevou em Pequim na sexta (6).
@c_mon012


----------



## Orion (11 Nov 2015 às 01:18)

http://www.economist.com/blogs/graphicdetail/2015/11/daily-chart-3

*Is Indonesia's fire crisis connected to the palm oil in our snack food? *

http://www.theguardian.com/commenti...-fire-crisis-connected-palm-oil-in-snack-food






http://www.indexmundi.com/agriculture/?country=id&commodity=palm-oil&graph=exports


----------



## Orion (1 Dez 2015 às 13:59)




----------



## Pek (2 Dez 2015 às 19:33)

Primeros -50 en Siberia






Fuente: OGIMET


----------



## Orion (7 Dez 2015 às 19:36)

*Alerta vermelhíssimo em Pequim. Está que não se respira *

http://expresso.sapo.pt/internacion...melhissimo-em-Pequim.-Esta-que-nao-se-respira






http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?project=fas&subset=FAS_China4


----------



## Danilo2012 (9 Dez 2015 às 01:57)

Minha cidade esta com temperatura totalmente fora de época estamos sobre um incomum inverno as máximas previstas para os próximos 7 dias são de 2c/14c... Algo totalmente invulgar para época.

 Hoje a mínima foi de -1c e a máxima será de 12c. Emfim novembro foi muito mais quente do que o normal e dezembro parece que também será


----------



## Orion (10 Dez 2015 às 13:39)

*Cold blast hits the Middle East*

http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2015/12/cold-blast-middle-east-151210090842671.html


----------



## Danilo2012 (18 Dez 2015 às 03:39)

Nagano hoje registrou -4c na madrugada e foi a noite mais fria desse inverno mais essa semana ainda teremos temperaturas acima da media, esse inverno ainda esta totalmente incomum


----------



## Danilo2012 (22 Dez 2015 às 10:10)

Hoje a temperatura chegou a 9c a minima foi de -0,7c mais um dia ensolarado e incomum para a epoca porem apartir do dia 26 teremos uma forte entrada de norte e poderá nevar  Essa semana segundo a previsao sera assim Na minha cidade nao nevara mais no norte nevara quase todos os dias


----------



## Danilo2012 (23 Dez 2015 às 13:18)

Ultimo seguimento meteorológico desde Nagano, hoje sigo com chuva forte e nos alpes cai muita neve a máxima ficou em 6c agora esta 3c Adeus Amigos


----------

